# My Grim Reaper Backpack costume!!



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wanted to post my new Grim Reaper backpack costume that I finished resently. It stands 10 foot tall. Made the cover of the local news paper, the Pensacola Pelican.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Just plain incredible! I love those oversized costumes!


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW!!! very cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow! great job on that costume
and cool you made the paper


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Good god, that thing is huge. Is it heavy?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats way cool!!..can we see the backpack part?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

beelce said:


> Thats way cool!!..can we see the backpack part?


I agree. way cool and would like to see the insides too


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to mention the skull. Where did it come from?


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

It's a little heavy but not bad. I'm 6'2" and 210 lb and can handle it. It's all light foam skull and hands. I did a step by step at the link below. I need to make a video and post here before I pack it away for a year.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/71838-making-grim-reaper-stalker.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one creepy reaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job of engineering.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That turned out really great! I know you've been working on this one for awhile and it couldn't have turned out better. Where's that video?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Man, that came out sweet!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

That picture is awesome! He looks great! 

Have any info on the other characters like the ogre looking thing and the guy with chains?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is just incredible - you did a fabulous job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Freakin' fanTAStic!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(I can't believe I'm just now finding this one)

He's stunning!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i love him! i'm imressed with the hunched shoulders. it looks very natural.i just helped a friend of mine make a stalk around for his movie. i love these guys.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup this is awesome...no doubt.


----------

